# Does anyone know how to make cotton candy weed?!



## AJ12Gamer (Sep 2, 2009)

Does anyone know how to make cotton candy weed?!


----------



## thomas232 (Sep 2, 2009)

This sounds awesome..
If this is possible, I'ma make some


----------



## leeny (Sep 2, 2009)

whoa.... that. idea. ROCKS!


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Sep 20, 2009)

cotton candy weed would be easy to make...melt the sugar, add the bud, whisk the fuck away, and there you go, cannabis cotton candy


----------



## tattoo chris (Jan 12, 2010)

melt the suger usen cannabutter


----------



## AJ12Gamer (Jan 14, 2010)

tattoo chris said:


> melt the suger usen cannabutter


Are you sure this is going to work?


----------



## thegreenest123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Marijuana Cotton Candy:
1. Take a liter to 2 liters of no less than 80 proof alcohol, and add as much marijuana as you want, but I suggest no less than 1 quarter oz of bud per liter. 
2. Store the mixture in a cool, dark area for 1-4 weeks, the longer you store it, the more potent the drink will be.
3. After 1-3 weeks, add the alcohol mixture to sugar in a 1 cup alcohol to 2 cups sugar ratio stir until the mixture looks like lime green shaved ice.
4. Bake the mixture for 1 hour at anywhere from 150-180f.
5. Now that your sugar is don, take two long wooden or plastic sticks and secure them to something so that they are hanging over your counter. They should be horizontal.
6. Next mix your sugar in this ratio: 5 cups sugar to 1 1/3 cups clear corn syrup. 
7. Heat the mixture until it gets to 320 degrees and boils for 3-5 mins.
8. Pour the mixture in a glass bowl, and then add your food coloring/ flavoring.
9. Gets a large metal wisk and cut the top off. Dip it into the mixture, and sling it down over the wooden/plastic sticks. After a few slings, you will start to see the cotton candy forming.
10. Take a piece of printing paper, twist it into a cone and wrap the candy from the sticks onto the paper cone. Enjoy


----------

